

Akamai's quarterly State of the Internet report - casca
http://www.akamai.com/stateoftheinternet/

======
casca
Summary:
[http://www.akamai.com/html/about/press/releases/2012/press_0...](http://www.akamai.com/html/about/press/releases/2012/press_013112.html)

